# Different kind of scape



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Different kind of scape and Poison Dart Frog pics!*

I am into planted tanks and have been since I was 13 yo. Anyway, I recently jumped into a new hobby; Poison Dart Frogs! It was a nice transition into the world of vivariums. I just planted these tanks. In a couple of weeks there should be some creeping fig growing up the tree fern panel, which will be completely covered, on the back. There are no frogs in it yet, but here are some of the frogs that will make it in. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice tanks! I used to keep D. auratus for a while, but set them free as I could not keep up with them. (More like keeping up with their feed!) There is a healthy population here on Oahu, which includes a very attractive reticulated strain. I think if importing dart frogs weren't prohibited here, I would probably still be keeping them. (Kinda gets boring, only keeping auratus)

Anyway, I think you are going to end up with some overgrown tanks in the future. It is not the easiest thing to do, but you should really acquire some more diminutively sized plants. What you have will out grow these tanks. Look for smaller peperomias and begonias, they make great additions to smaller vivs. If you want a splash of red, look to cultivars of Pilea, there's a nice silver leafed, red stemmed one that should be easy to find at places like Home Depot.

I would whole heartily recommend growing some aquarium plants in there.
You'll be surprised with the amount of sps. we use in our fishtanks can also be grown in a viv. I have grown several Ludwigias, Rotalas, Hygrophilas,Mayaca fluviatilis, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, sibthorpioides, Bolbitis heteroclita, Lobelia cardinalis, Anubias hastifolia Java moss, just to name a few. I think the stem plants looked the best because you can almost do the same sort of things with them in a viv as you can in an aquarium.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

You make me want to throw my hands up...and jump!...throw my hands up....shout!...

Yes, very nice! I've been wanting to set one up to. Where do you get these vivariums? It's giving me great new ideas! How cool!


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I live right down the road from black jungle, (blackjungle.com). Really very cool store. I beleive they mail order dart frogs. I don't know if you have a source, but you might want to check them out.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I figured some of them would grow too big, but I'll switch them out when they do. Thanks for the great suggestions! This is going to be an interesting experiment using land plants. I have some anubias nana that I want to try and I'm already using java moss, which grows nicely. I will look for some of the other plants that you suggested as well.

G & B Auratus are my girlfriends favorite frog! I also have some Azureus, Brazilian Yellowhead Tincs, orange Galacts, Green Sips, Leucs, Imitators, Intermedius, fantasticus, panguana lamasi, vents, powder blue tincs, and citranellas!

Sincerely,

David



Aaron said:


> Nice tanks! I used to keep D. auratus for a while, but set them free as I could not keep up with them. (More like keeping up with their feed!) There is a healthy population here on Oahu, which includes a very attractive reticulated strain. I think if importing dart frogs weren't prohibited here, I would probably still be keeping them. (Kinda gets boring, only keeping auratus)
> 
> Anyway, I think you are going to end up with some overgrown tanks in the future. It is not the easiest thing to do, but you should really acquire some more diminutively sized plants. What you have will out grow these tanks. Look for smaller peperomias and begonias, they make great additions to smaller vivs. If you want a splash of red, look to cultivars of Pilea, there's a nice silver leafed, red stemmed one that should be easy to find at places like Home Depot.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks. Paul at First Class Aquatics makes these for me custom with a euro vent to keep the condensation off the front viewing area. They cost me about $100 including shipping. They are top notch and well worth it. If you end up buying one or some tell him that David Martin sent you! Here is the link:

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm

Sincerely,

David



GillMan said:


> You make me want to throw my hands up...and jump!...throw my hands up....shout!...
> 
> Yes, very nice! I've been wanting to set one up to. Where do you get these vivariums? It's giving me great new ideas! How cool!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I get most of my frogs locally, but I have used and would recommend Black Jungle! How is there store? I would love to see it first hand one day.



jcolletteiii said:


> I live right down the road from black jungle, (blackjungle.com). Really very cool store. I beleive they mail order dart frogs. I don't know if you have a source, but you might want to check them out.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Cool! Looks great. I photographed several types of PD Frogs in Costa Rica. Here are 2--do you know what kind they are?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

The top one is an Auratus and the one pictured on the bottom is a Pumilio...nice frogs!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks! I'll have to pull up some of the other ones, too.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are some beautiful tanks!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Orange Galacts


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Panguana Lamasi


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

10 Gallon Vivarium


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Imitator


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Blue Azureus


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Fantasticus


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice tanks, those frogs have beautiful colors... _Can you touch those frogs?_


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

It's safe to touch them. While they are poisonous in the wild, they lose it in captivity because of their diet.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

These pictures are fantastic. You did an excellent job!

May I recommend the use of Cryptocoryne in this type of setup. You'll have them flowering in no time.

Well done! =D>


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Art. Any suggestions or tips on how to convert from water to land?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure. Put them low in the vivarium so that the leaves are basically floating in the water. The plant will begin to put forth aerial leaves slowly. As it does, slowly raise the plant higher. At the end, only their roots should be in the water.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's interesting, I was just wondering...Thanks!


dmartin72 said:


> It's safe to touch them. While they are poisonous in the wild, they lose it in captivity because of their diet.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

> I photographed several types of PD Frogs in Costa Rica. Here are 2--do you know what kind they are?


First of all, John P, to be lucky enough to be in the immediate vicinity of those Dendros and not know what they are...absolute blasphemy! Especially in regards to that SWEET pumilio. Post more of your shots! And if you happen to have any surrounding habitat and stream/river/jungle shots, I personally would be extremely grateful!

Dmartin, those are some nice pics. Your vent looks beautiful! I saw your shots from the WA frogfest over on Dendroboard a few days ago. All those great breeders just a couple hours from me, and I have yet to jump in and actually attempt keeping them. Go figure...


----------

